# Lewandoski: visite mediche per il Bayern Monaco



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Gennaio 2014)

Secondo il quotidiano *Abendzeitung *, il bomber del Borussia questa settimana si sottoporrà alle visite mediche con la squadra bavarese. A giugno poi sarà agli ordini di Pep Guardiola.


----------



## Jino (2 Gennaio 2014)

Beh, si sapeva da tempo...


----------



## Frikez (2 Gennaio 2014)

A parametro 0?


----------



## Doctore (2 Gennaio 2014)

operazione galliani style


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> A parametro 0?



si...


----------



## Frikez (2 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> si...



Mamma mia che colpaccio.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Gennaio 2014)

Non vorrei avere mai i dirigenti del Borussia Dormund, o sono dei somari o sono tifosi del Bayern.. perchè non puo lasciare andare goetze e Leawdovski a 5 cent alla tua concorrente...


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Gennaio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non vorrei avere mai i dirigenti del Borussia Dormund, o sono dei somari o sono tifosi del Bayern.. perchè non puo lasciare andare goetze e Leawdovski a 5 cent alla tua concorrente...


Goetze è stato pagato profumatamente eh.


Io li vorrei eccome invece.


----------



## Doctore (2 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Goetze è stato pagato profumatamente eh.
> 
> 
> Io li vorrei eccome invece.


clausola a 30 mil...senza la clausola avrebbero incassato molto di piu...anche se questi sono accordi tra societa e procuratori.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Gennaio 2014)

sono d'accordo con tifo'o quelli del Borussia sono dei somari


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Gennaio 2014)

I somari del Borussia hanno una squadra che gioca a calcio, e bene


----------



## Bawert (2 Gennaio 2014)

L'errore é stato non vendere Lewa questa estate


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Gennaio 2014)

Lewandoski a zero... un colpo che sfiora il lirico.


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Gennaio 2014)

Ma scusate che dovevano fare per Lewa?!? Metterlo in tribuna per costringerlo a firmare il contratto?! Queste sono por.cate paramafiose tipiche della nostra mentalità


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Gennaio 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> I somari del Borussia hanno una squadra che gioca a calcio, e bene



che fra qualche anno tornerà a metà classifica in Bundesliga...è stato un errore lasciarlo a 0 punto


----------



## Jino (2 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> *che fra qualche anno tornerà a metà classifica in Bundesliga*...è stato un errore lasciarlo a 0 punto



Esatto, perchè è una fiaba destinata a tornare nell'anonimato tedesco.


----------



## iceman. (2 Gennaio 2014)

Questi faranno meglio del barcellona, sono una superpotenza in tutti i sensi


----------



## iceman. (2 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Esatto, perchè è una fiaba destinata a tornare nell'anonimato tedesco.



Vero, cedono anche Gundogan al Real, stanno smantellando, ma con i soldi incassati e con Klopp sempre alla guida per me possono resistere.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> che fra qualche anno tornerà a metà classifica in Bundesliga...è stato un errore lasciarlo a 0 punto



La cosa del "tra qualche" anno l'ho già sentita qualche anno fa. Hanno una dirigenza competente e comprano giocatori adatti allo stile di gioco. Non potranno competere con le big a livello di blasone o soldi, ma intanto sono arrivati in finale di CL dando 4 pere al Real del profeta di Setubal

Ovvio che perdere a 0 uno dei migliori centravanti del globo è un male, ma anche con Sahin parevano aver preso la fregatura, e poi hanno tirato fuori Gundogan


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Gennaio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Vero, cedono anche Gundogan al Real, stanno smantellando, ma con i soldi incassati e con Klopp sempre alla guida per me possono resistere.



ma Klopp se ne va se gli vendono tutti


----------



## Jino (2 Gennaio 2014)

Ma quanto rimarrà Klopp?! Un anno ancora? Se uno ha ambizioni economico/sportive non può rimanere al BVB. 

Ogni anno perdono un big almeno, basta sbagliare a sostituirlo e già comprometti. 

E' come parlare della grande Sampdoria, stesso discorso. Ogni anno vendevano qualcuno di forte finchè il giochino s'è rotto.


----------



## Jino (2 Gennaio 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> La cosa del "tra qualche" anno l'ho già sentita qualche anno fa. Hanno una dirigenza competente e comprano giocatori adatti allo stile di gioco. Non potranno competere con le big a livello di blasone o soldi, ma intanto sono arrivati in finale di CL dando 4 pere al Real del profeta di Setubal
> 
> Ovvio che perdere a 0 uno dei migliori centravanti del globo è un male, ma anche con Sahin parevano aver preso la fregatura, e poi hanno tirato fuori Gundogan



Per quanto tu possa essere un bravo dirigente arriva il giorno in cui sbagli a sostituire un partente. Sbagli a sostituire l'allenatore. Dalle giovanili non ti arriva nessuno di degno. Ed è li che il giochino si rompe. Storia già scritta e riscritta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Gennaio 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> La cosa del "tra qualche" anno l'ho già sentita qualche anno fa. Hanno una dirigenza competente e comprano giocatori adatti allo stile di gioco. Non potranno competere con le big a livello di blasone o soldi, ma intanto sono arrivati in finale di CL dando 4 pere al Real del profeta di Setubal
> 
> Ovvio che perdere a 0 uno dei migliori centravanti del globo è un male, ma anche con Sahin parevano aver preso la fregatura, e poi hanno tirato fuori Gundogan



hanno fatto 3 grandissimi anni (con questo il quarto), ma i cicli prima o poi finiscono...faranno bene quest'anno in Champions e al massimo l'anno prossimo (ma non credo)


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> *Ma quanto rimarrà Klopp?!* Un anno ancora? Se uno ha ambizioni economico/sportive non può rimanere al BVB.
> 
> Ogni anno perdono un big almeno, basta sbagliare a sostituirlo e già comprometti.
> 
> E' come parlare della grande Sampdoria, stesso discorso. Ogni anno vendevano qualcuno di forte finchè il giochino s'è rotto.



Almeno fino al 2018,ha rinnovato da poco. E in una intervista a Repubblica giurava che sarebbe rimasto almeno sino alla scadenza del contratto,è in perfetta simbiosi con la squadra e l'ambiente. A me Kloppo pareva sincero,gli credo.


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per quanto tu possa essere un bravo dirigente arriva il giorno in cui sbagli a sostituire un partente. Sbagli a sostituire l'allenatore. Dalle giovanili non ti arriva nessuno di degno. Ed è li che il giochino si rompe. Storia già scritta e riscritta.



Ma quello si,ci sta,è nella natura delle cose;ma perché _somari_ quelli del BVB ?!? Aveva poco senso vendere Lewa già quest'estate sottopagato,speravano di convincerlo a rinnovare e intanto se lo sarebbero goduto almeno un altro anno,ci poteva stare.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma quello si,ci sta,è nella natura delle cose;ma perché _somari_ quelli del BVB ?!? Aveva poco senso vendere Lewa già quest'estate sottopagato,speravano di convincerlo a rinnovare e intanto se lo sarebbero goduto almeno un altro anno,ci poteva stare.


Perchè il borussia è una società che punta al guadagno per di più.. Lewadosky dovevano venderlo quest'estate, prendevano qualcosa, molto meglio che a zero.. ma la cosa peggiore è andare a forzare una diretta concorrente..posso capire in Premier o Spagna.. 

Perdere un giocatore a 0 e per di più ai rivali, è una mossa sbagliata. PUNTO.


----------



## iceman. (2 Gennaio 2014)

Klopp rinnovando sapeva già come sarebbero andate le cose, lewandowsky perso a 0 l'aveva già messo in preventivo, sicuramente gli avranno promesso una squadra all'altezza il tanto da competere in bundesliga e di arrivare minimo ai quarti di Champions.


----------



## Frikez (2 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma quanto rimarrà Klopp?! Un anno ancora? Se uno ha ambizioni economico/sportive non può rimanere al BVB.
> 
> Ogni anno perdono un big almeno, basta sbagliare a sostituirlo e già comprometti.
> 
> E' come parlare della grande Sampdoria, stesso discorso. Ogni anno vendevano qualcuno di forte finchè il giochino s'è rotto.



Però almeno sostituiscono quelli che vendono con giocatori di livello e riescono a mantenere un certo standard già da qualche anno ormai, a differenza nostra e di molte società italiane hanno programmazione e dei dirigenti seri, difatti non hanno ancora cannato un acquisto.

Probabilmente con Lewandowski erano certi di trovare un accordo per il rinnovo, poi è arrivato il Bayern e tanti saluti, è chiaro che Klopp prima o poi se ne andrà ma questa situazione la conosce bene e sa quale sia la politica societaria altrimenti se le cose non gli stavano bene la scorsa estate salutava tutti trasferendosi al City o al Chelsea.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Gennaio 2014)

Mossa sbagliata... Da somari... Magari Lewandosky è un mangiacaccozza che non ha voluto rinnovare o accettare altri trasferimenti per andare via a 0 dove meglio gli pareva.
E nonostante questo, se è forte gioca. Altro che minacce stile Lotito. Qui si va alla ricerca del risultato...


----------



## Sherlocked (2 Gennaio 2014)

Ma io mi chiedo, se il BVB è una fiaba destinata a tornare anonima, e se i loro dirigenti sono dei somari... il Milan attuale allora cos'è ?


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Gennaio 2014)

Andava venduto in estate,perdere a zero un giocatore da 40/50 milioni è folle.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (2 Gennaio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ma io mi chiedo, se il BVB è una fiaba destinata a tornare anonima, e se i loro dirigenti sono dei somari... il Milan attuale allora cos'è ?



questo non riabilita l'inettitudine della dirigenza nelle cessioni.
fra lewa e goetze potevano farci 90 mln, invece che hanno incassati solo 37.


----------



## Jino (2 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Almeno fino al 2018,ha rinnovato da poco. E in una intervista a Repubblica giurava che sarebbe rimasto almeno sino alla scadenza del contratto,è in perfetta simbiosi con la squadra e l'ambiente. A me Kloppo pareva sincero,gli credo.



Nel calcio sai bene come le cose cambino in fretta, avrà rinnovato anche fino a quella data ma sono stra convinto se ne vada ben prima. Molto prima.


----------



## Jino (2 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Però almeno sostituiscono quelli che vendono con giocatori di livello e riescono a mantenere un certo standard già da qualche anno ormai, a differenza nostra e di molte società italiane hanno programmazione e dei dirigenti seri, difatti non hanno ancora cannato un acquisto.
> 
> Probabilmente con Lewandowski erano certi di trovare un accordo per il rinnovo, poi è arrivato il Bayern e tanti saluti, è chiaro che Klopp prima o poi se ne andrà ma questa situazione la conosce bene e sa quale sia la politica societaria altrimenti se le cose non gli stavano bene la scorsa estate salutava tutti trasferendosi al City o al Chelsea.



Il fatto che ci sia un contratto non lo lega fino a tale scadenza a quella panchina di sicuro. Se vuole andare via lo fa, come lo ha fatto Villas Boas, Mourinho, Ancelotti e tanti altri di recente.


----------



## Frikez (2 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il fatto che ci sia un contratto non lo lega fino a tale scadenza a quella panchina di sicuro. Se vuole andare via lo fa, come lo ha fatto Villas Boas, Mourinho, Ancelotti e tanti altri di recente.



E allora perché ha rinnovato quando c'era metà Europa che lo voleva in estate?


----------



## Sherlocked (2 Gennaio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> questo non riabilita l'inettitudine della dirigenza nelle cessioni.
> fra lewa e goetze potevano farci 90 mln, invece che hanno incassati solo 37.



No di certo, ma se loro sono una fiaba noi dobbiamo preoccuparci che non siamo neanche al loro livello...prima che torneremo a vincere qualcosa non so quanto tempo passerà!


----------



## Sesfips (3 Gennaio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Perchè il borussia è una società che punta al guadagno per di più.. Lewadosky dovevano venderlo quest'estate, prendevano qualcosa, molto meglio che a zero.. ma la cosa peggiore è andare a forzare una diretta concorrente..posso capire in Premier o Spagna..
> 
> Perdere un giocatore a 0 e per di più ai rivali, è una mossa sbagliata. PUNTO.



Non è nella loro mentalità, fidati. 
Se no anche con la cessione di Goetze i tifosi del BVB dovevano fare una rivoluzione per aver ceduto il giocatore al Bayern (anche se è stata pagata la clausola). Alla fine però non è successo niente.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Gennaio 2014)

se il BVB era una "provinciale" non avrebbe reinvestito i soldi di gotze in mkhitaryan e aubameyang spendendo più di quanto hanno incassato...mi sembra solo che qui rosichiamo...magari fossimo come loro ad oggi. Hanno un progetto e una struttura societaria ben definita.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Gennaio 2014)

galliani perchè non me lo hai preso a zero, percheeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## O Animal (3 Gennaio 2014)

Dai dai.. Cos'è tutta questa rabbia verso i dirigenti del BVB... Anche la squadra campione d'Italia ha ceduto il suo centravanti titolare ad una diretta concorrente per *4 soldi* eppure, ingiustamente, moltissimi di voi se la sono presa con chi affermava che i dirigenti della Juve avevano sbagliato...

http://www.milanworld.net/conte-senza-matri-ci-siamo-indeboliti-vt10393.html


----------



## Dave (3 Gennaio 2014)

Come si fa a vendere Gotze e Lewandovsky alla diretta concorrente di Campionato e Champions? E' come che il Napoli avesse venduto Cavani e Hamsik alla Juve.
In Italia si è vista una roba simile solo a Calciopoli, ma li era inevitabile.


----------



## Denni90 (3 Gennaio 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> Come si fa a vendere Gotze e Lewandovsky alla diretta concorrente di Campionato e Champions? E' come che il Napoli avesse venduto Cavani e Hamsik alla Juve.
> In Italia si è vista una roba simile solo a Calciopoli, ma li era inevitabile.



è una roba da anticalcio rinforazare così una squadra che per tradizione vince 2 campionati su 3... incredibile


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Gennaio 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> Come si fa a vendere Gotze e Lewandovsky alla diretta concorrente di Campionato e Champions? E' come che il Napoli avesse venduto Cavani e Hamsik alla Juve.
> In Italia si è vista una roba simile solo a Calciopoli, ma li era inevitabile.


Come non concordare. O il Borussia è interessata a prendere gente altrettanto forte, oppure è pronta ad un ridimensionamento. Certo però che è un autogol clamoroso vendere certi giocatori ad una squadra già fortissima.


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> E allora perché ha rinnovato quando c'era metà Europa che lo voleva in estate?



Ha rinnovato perchè ora prende più soldi, sa che il progetto anche per quest'anno gli avrebbe portato delle soddisfazioni ed è tranquillo perchè è giovane ed ha tutto il tempo di andare in una grande squadra. Il mio discorso semplicemente era, sono stra sicuro che Klopp non rimane in giallonero fino al 2014. Che se ne vada lui per proposte migliori o venga esonerato per scarsi risultati non lo so, ma di sicuro non va a scadenza.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Gennaio 2014)

reus e mkhitaryan al posto di kagawa e gotze è roba che poteva fare solo moggi.
assurdo come gli riesca incredibilmente male la cosa più semplice (vendere).


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Gennaio 2014)

Vendere cosa?
Gotze è stato preso tramite clausola e Lewandoski si trasferisce a zero in scadenza
Il Borussia non ha venduto nulla, ha subito due situazioni che non poteva gestire


----------



## Sesfips (3 Gennaio 2014)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Vendere cosa?
> Gotze è stato preso tramite clausola e Lewandoski si trasferisce a zero in scadenza
> Il Borussia non ha venduto nulla, ha subito due situazioni che non poteva gestire



Sì ma la clausola a Goetze chi l'ha messa? Il BVB, mica il Bayern Mocaco che poi l'ha comprato alla cifra che voleva.
O mettevano una clausola più altà, o non la mettevano proprio, imho.
Hanno sbagliato anche con Lewandowski secondo me. Gli facevano rinnovare il contratto promettendogli che entro 1/2 anni lo lasciavano andare. Così non lo perdevano a zero.


----------



## Frikez (3 Gennaio 2014)

Lewandowski chiaramente voleva andare al Bayern già da un anno e non ha voluto rinnovare, quest'estate si era parlato anche di Real, Chelsea ed United interessate ma evidentemente lui aveva in testa solo una squadra, un po' come Montolivo con noi.

Gotze poi l'hanno venduto a 37 mica a 10..capisco se l'avessero svenduto ma con quei soldi hanno preso l'armeno e Aubameyang.


----------



## Milo (3 Gennaio 2014)

non vi dimenticate il caso di shain, clausola R I D I C O L A, di 6-7 mln mi pare, quando al momento ne valeva almeno 20!

il bayern con lewa diventa la più forte, non ci sono dubbi


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Gennaio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> questo non riabilita l'inettitudine della dirigenza nelle cessioni.
> fra lewa e goetze potevano farci 90 mln, invece che hanno incassati solo 37.



Se fosse stato Galliani saremmo qui ad insultarlo a gogo ( e che sia chiaro io Galliani lo odio) ma non avrebbe mai fatto una cosa del genere figuriamoci... galliani si è preso il rogo per aver mandato via Pirlo, PIRLO bollito... "eeheeh ma perchè ha dato via pirlo?"


Potevano farci 90 e ne hanno fatti solo 37 a chi? Al Bayern monaco la tua rivale

Tutti parlano di mentalità tedesca, allora ci stanno poco con la testa. Mandare via a 0 un giocatore che vale 60 milioni? Ma in quale mondo economico del profitto..
Bah 
Tra l'altro tutti questi giocatori gli ha scoperti Kloop.. non la dirigenza eh


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Gennaio 2014)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Vendere cosa?
> Gotze è stato preso tramite clausola e Lewandoski si trasferisce a zero in scadenza
> Il Borussia non ha venduto nulla, ha subito due situazioni che non poteva gestire



una clausola così bassa (37 mln per un talento come gotze e per le cifre che girano sono pochi, potevano farne tranquillamente 50) chi l'ha messa, io? lewandowski lasciato via a zero quando potevano ricavarci 40 mln o giù di lì chi l'ha deciso, sempre il sottoscritto?
in quelle due situazioni non ci sono incappati per sfiga, ma per le loro scelte idiote.


----------



## #Dodo90# (3 Gennaio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> *reus e mkhitaryan al posto di kagawa e gotze è roba che poteva fare solo moggi*.
> assurdo come gli riesca incredibilmente male la cosa più semplice (vendere).


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Gennaio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


>



'ste operazioni mi ricordano molto quelle che faceva moggi.
hanno preso due giocatori che complessivamente sono di buon margine più forti del duo che hanno venduto e ci hanno guadagnato.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Gennaio 2014)

Secondo il Daily Mail, dopo aver firmato per il Bayern Monaco Lewandoski sta considerando di assumere delle guardie del corpo personali. Evidentemente teme per la sua incolumità.


----------

